# Stikwood? Anybody tried it?



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

This is pretty cool looking product wondering if anywone else has had the opportuntity to work with it, or price it.

http://www.stikwood.com


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a cool product. Their install videos are very easy on the eyes. The pricing is on the site you posted, click on products and whatever style you choose a price will pop up. Looks like $10-14/sq ft.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Thinking of it as a lightweight alternative to 1" barn boards on a TinyHouse build- weight savings.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Think it has it's place. DIY maybe. I guess I don't see that it needs a contractor to install it. Not a pro product IMO. 

One would hope that adhesive is going to last forever..... :whistling:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like it could be good for commercial applications.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I could see that for sure on a retail commercial application. Those jobs are all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Think it has it's place. DIY maybe. I guess I don't see that it needs a contractor to install it. Not a pro product IMO.
> 
> One would hope that adhesive is going to last forever..... :whistling:


From their FAQ section:

"Is there a warranty?

There is not a warranty on the material, however the adhesive has been rated for a 10 year life by the manufacturer."


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If you want it to last forever, put some Bostik's Best on there. It won't fall off. Hell, it won't even come off your hands!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Windwash said:


> From their FAQ section:
> 
> "Is there a warranty?
> 
> There is not a warranty on the material, however the adhesive has been rated for a 10 year life by the manufacturer."


:laughing:

Stikwood! The wood might fall off three days later, but the adhesive strips left on the wall will last 10 years. Get yours today! :laughing:

elementbldrs had it right I think. Something that will be remodeled sooner than later would be great for this product. 

I'll admit it looks decent on the wall.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if it's really reclaimed barn wood? Can they make new wood look like that? Seems that the pictures show really even colors and no nail holes.


----------

